# What is this?!



## danilykins

I looked in the tank and saw this long beaded string thing come off of my Golden Apple Snail. At first I thought it was eggs, but don't they lay eggs above the waterline?










is it eggs or just snail poop?


----------



## danilykins

well Im pretty sure its poop, but man it is a lot of poop, do snails normally poop that much?? the string of it turned out to be about 5-6 inches long


----------



## Xailiar

My snail did the same thing. What is this?


----------



## danilykins

Well I do know that my snail went up into his shell... oh I just saw he was out.. I don't know if he likes the substrate I put in hm..... I just looked at the ingredients to the activ flora and there is sodium in there!! geh, looks like he cant be in the main tank, I put him back in the old tank, maybe he will be ok


----------



## James0816

Poo


----------



## xoenrt209

i never meet this so i don't what the strange thing is 
is it possible that someone threw this thing to your tank ?


----------

